# Freestyle libre sensors £50!



## Duke66 (Oct 25, 2018)

Hello all.
My first post here and sorry if this has been asked loads of times before im not very good at searching etc. Im type 2 insulin dep and Ive been buying freestyle libre sensors for about a year. I was able to buy them at £35 from Superdrug until recently but they have put them up to £50 now. Although my control has really improved I cant afford £50 every 2 weeks. My local CCG wont fund them for type 2 so I was just wondering if anyone is aware of any chemist still selling them at £35? Any help really appreciated.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 25, 2018)

I have not read anywhere that is now selling them at that price. I suspect they were making a loss on them as they cost around £50 from the manufacturer.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 25, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't know of any. It was the case that Asda sold them for £44. I haven't heard any different, so maybe they still do? (They're next on my list to try.)


----------



## Bronco Billy (Oct 25, 2018)

I know some people have found it in Asda, but I don’t know how much it costs there. Even some independent pharmacies stock it, so your best option might be to go to your local pharmacies and ask. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 26, 2018)

I think these days, it’s cheapest just to order from Abbott ex VAT. There are some ludicrous prices on the internet - £70-£90. 

The £35 price at Superdrug was a loss leader, there’s no way they could maintain that price. 

Its good, but not so good that you should scrimp and save to get it, anyway.


----------



## Robin (Oct 26, 2018)

I find once I’ve used a sensor for two weeks, if I’ve worked hard on my levels during that period they tend to stay stable for a couple of weeks at least, so I tend to use a sensor two weeks on, two weeks off, and go back to finger prick testing in the 'off' weeks. This halves my expense!


----------



## Leya (Oct 27, 2018)

I was thinking of buying a sensor but I can't find a reader.  Can anyone tell me whether the app for Android is any good?  I can't afford to spend that kind of money on sensor if it's not going to pay of in terms of meaningful data which I can perhaps use to get the attention of a diabetes specialist.

Thanks

Leya


----------



## Radders (Oct 27, 2018)

Through my local diabetes group I’ve found a pharmacy selling them for £44, which is £4 cheaper than Abbott, with the added advantage that I can predict when I will receive them and don’t have to disturb the neighbour when the delivery guy has not bothered to wait after ringing the doorbell! I can also get 4 at a time rather than the maximum of 3 that Abbott allow. Might be worth asking around.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2018)

Leya said:


> I was thinking of buying a sensor but I can't find a reader.  Can anyone tell me whether the app for Android is any good?  I can't afford to spend that kind of money on sensor if it's not going to pay of in terms of meaningful data which I can perhaps use to get the attention of a diabetes specialist.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leya


The Libre App on the phone gives identical readings as the reader, if you want to give it a try. A two week pattern in your circumstances would be great evidence for some sensible treatment.


----------



## Leya (Oct 28, 2018)

Thanks @mikeyB   I had a conversation with an acquaintance today who is a Professor at the local University Hospital (I didn't know she was a medical Doctor as well as a Science PhD).  She said I should ask to have plasma glucagon checked.  Didn't have time to talk fully but from what I've Googled about it I think she suspects Glucagonoma, as she asked if I have any rashes (I have a rash that recurs about 3 times per year).  Do you know anything about this?  Sorry if this is inappropriate for this forum.

Thanks xxx  Leya


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2018)

Yes, I do know glucagonomas. They are neuroendocrine tumours of the pancreas. Neuroendocrine tumours are rare. Glucagonomas represent about 1% of all neuroendocrine tumours, so you are getting into medical rarities here. There are more people with leprosy in the UK than have a glucagonoma, that’s how rare. Unlikely, to say the least. 

It’s perfectly OK to ask on this forum, because these tumours consistently produce glucagon which, of course, bungs your BG skyward. More or less consistently. From memory, that’s not how your BGs are, which are more bouncy but never normal. I’d put money on you being a bog standard 3c who needs insulin on an MDI basis, but it would be interesting to see the reaction of your doc if you asked for a plasma glucagon to be done. Say you spoke to a Professor who suggested it. If it turns out abnormal, I’ll eat my words. And you’ll be touted all over the University Hospital to flummox med students for years. Fame at last


----------



## Leya (Oct 28, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> it would be interesting to see the reaction of your doc if you asked for a plasma glucagon to be done. Say you spoke to a Professor who suggested it. If it turns out abnormal, I’ll eat my words. And you’ll be touted all over the University Hospital to flummox med students for years. Fame at last



Oh Mike I laughed out loud at that!  Thank you     I can't remember the last time I laughed, I seem to only cycle through frightened, frustrated, sad, and crying these days.

Will have my PA go a-hunting for freestyle Libra sensor tomorrow.  I won't bother asking about the glucagon, I think friend's imagination was having a wee time to itself LOL.

With gratitude

xxx Leya


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 28, 2018)

Aye, don’t worry. The Libre will prove your point. Don’t diss your friend, all academic medics do a turn as Dr House from the TV series.


----------



## VICTOR HILL (Oct 2, 2019)

EVENING ALL  as Dixon of Dock Green would say 
the latest price    i bought on monday this week   was    £46 .36  from ASDA  in suffolk
  i am happy with this  tho i keep joking anybody who has had 62 years of insulin 
may get them at a reduced rate     this was in suffolk      brilliant bit of gear  and all 12 i have used  have been    good.
but one unit did not work and i got replacement    
ideal  when one has health  problems say at night  as you can see overall    pattern    and i was getting up to go to the loo  had urine check all good 
bit easy now   got a chill   or something   check for  prostate   to  all clear 
regards vic


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 3, 2019)

It’s a long while since people were able to get Libre sensors over the counter at much less than Abbott’s price (with no VAT) Victor - as this year-old thread suggests. 

£35 per sensor is the reduced price negotiated by NHSEngland I think. It was never intended to be available to us mere mortals


----------



## JohnApllad (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi,
the cheapest place I found was recommended to me several months ago. Its a NHS pharmacy called Hive Pharmacy so very trustworthy. I have bought from them a several times and really happy with the service.


----------

